# Goin to Help



## dollarbill (Apr 30, 2009)

Im leavin to go help with www.qnforthecure.com

Expecting up to 10,000 people on saturday night maybe more!  

Its for a great cause. Ill take some pics and bring em home. Ill most likely be out till sunday. You guys enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 30, 2009)

Thst's great, Bill!!  Tell Rich I said Hi and good luck getting to the goal!!


----------



## dollarbill (May 1, 2009)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Thst's great, Bill!!  Tell Rich I said Hi and good luck getting to the goal!!



We'll do Greg!


----------



## DJ (May 3, 2009)

It's a good thing you do!
dj


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 3, 2009)

So how did it go, Bill!??!  Did you guys get the $250K they were shooting for?  Looking forward to the details!


----------

